# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  کمک در بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس برنامه قرض الحسنه

## SilverLearn

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرام من در حال نوشتن برنامه یک قرض الحسنه خانوادگی هستم که از بانک اطلاعاتی السس استفاده کردم حالا به یک مشکل بر خوردم من در این برنامه یک سیسنم وام دهی تعبیه کردم ولی زمانی که یک مشترک قسط خود را در زمان تعیین شده می پردازد یک رکورد جدید ایجاد شده و اطلاعات در آن ذخیره می شود ولی من می خوام که همان رکورد آپدیت بشه وبه طور مثال از مبلغ کل به مقدار مبلغ قسط کم کرده و در همان رکورد اپدیت شود 
من از این کد برای ذخیره کردن داده ها استفاده کردم (البته محاسبات اون در جای دیگر انجام میشه)



On Error GoTo ll:
Adodc1.Refresh
Adodc1.Recordset.AddNew
Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!id = Text(5)
Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!Name = Text(2)
Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!famil = Text(3)
Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!shomare = Text(4)
Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!tedad = Text(0)
Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!mablagh_mah = Text(6)
Adodc1.Recordset.Fields!mablagh = Text(7)
Adodc1.Recordset.Update
Adodc1.Recordset.AddNew
MsgBox "ãÈáÛ ÏÑíÇÝÊ ÑÏíÏæ ÏÑ ÈÇä˜ ÇØáÇÚÇÊí ÐÎíÑå ÔÏ", vbInformation, "ÏÑíÇÊ ÔÏ"
Exit Sub
ll:
MsgBox ("ÇíÇå ÏÇÏå ÈÇ ãÔ˜á ãæÇÌå ÔÏå ÇÓÊ")

----------


## SilverLearn

سلام یعنی یکی نیست به ما کمک کنه

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
اگر میخواید همان رکورد قبلی رو ویرایش کنید پس دیگه رکورد جدیدی ایجاد نکنید:

Adodc1.Recordset.AddNew
برای اینکار فقط کافیست، position رکوردست رو روی رکورد موردنظر قرار بدید و بعد فیلدهای موردنظرتون رو ویرایش و در آخر، رکوردست رو Update کنید.

----------


## SilverLearn

خوب مشکل من همین position برنامه هست 
من تازه با recordset آشنا شدم قبلا از سیستم فایلینگ استفاده می کردم که خیلی ساده بود 
که به طور مثال برای جلو بردن اشاره گر و رسیدن به رکورد ممورد نظر از seek استفاده می کردم
ولی الان می خوام رکورد مورد نظرم رو با مقدار های دیگر آپدیت کنم 
ولی چون یکی از فیلد هام Primary key هست اجازه آپدیت رو نمی ده و ارور می ده حالا من موندم که چیکار کنم 
البته اگه اون فیلد رو هم از primary key بردارم ارورش بر طرف می شه ولی بجاش یک رکورد جدید می سازه
حالا اگه می ن.نید کمک کنید دریغ نکنید 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## HjSoft

خوب به نظر من لازم نیست ID ویرایش بشه . این طبیعه که ID گیر بده آخه اون یک Autonumber است . شما واسه این کار از Filter استفاده کنید ، یعنی مشخصات وام مربوطه رو فیلتر کنید ، بعد مقادیر رو بریزید و Update کنید .

----------


## SilverLearn

با سلام به دوست خوبم hjsoft ولی من خاصیت auto number رو از ID گرفتم و فیلد shomare من کلید اصلی هست و اروری که میده از همین فیلد هست

----------


## ali682344

با سلام 
به نظر من شما بجاي اينكه اطلاعات اپديت كني اونا رو اضافه كني
به خاطر اينكه قست ها يه جايي بايد ذخيره بشن

شايد براي گزارش گيري بعدا به اون مقادير نياز داشتي 

اين كار اهميتش بيشتر ،فيلد shomare  رو به افراد اختصاص بده تا بتوني با استفاده از اون اطلاعات قست شخص خاصي رو با دستور adodc همون چيزي كه دوستمون گفت استفاده كني

مثال 
Adodc1.Recordset.Filter = "shomare='" & text1.text & "'"

با اين كار شما برنامه منسجم تري رو پياده مي كنيد

----------


## biotechsoft

یه نرم افزار قرض الحسنه فامیلی *رایگان* که *فوق العاده* خوبه و عالیه
هم رایگانه هم اینکه *امکاناتش بی نظیره* هم اینکه *حجمش خیلی کمه*
اینم لینکش :
http://www.4shared.com/document/QU1c...otechsoft.html

----------


## Ali_Prodes

biotechsoft عزیز برنامه موقع ورود پسورد می خواد ؟! 

لطفا پسورد را بنویسید .

----------


## niko2008

دوست عزیز برنامه بدون پسورد .......؟
 لطفا پسورد را بنویسید

----------

